# Fruit Jar ?



## blade (Jul 22, 2010)

Digger Don and I dug this fruit jar today, since neither one of use collects fruit jars, we were curious as to the rarity of the jar and the approximate value. We'll probably sell the jar on E-Bay.
                                                                Thanx, Chris


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Chris, 
 That is a very scarce jar. The lid and band closure is even scarcer. If the jar is not damaged other than the staining, and if the stain will tumble out easily, then the jar would be worth about $100.-$150. The closure is more than half of the value. Nice find!
 George


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 22, 2010)

Redbook # 9...item# 2724...$300-350.00
 Any _ghost_ embossing on the reverse?  Add another $50.00


----------



## truedigr (Jul 23, 2010)

That is an awesome jar. First one I have seen. I just love the embossed fruits and veggies. What is it called, STAR JAR??? Robert


----------



## blade (Jul 23, 2010)

Robert, I'm not sure but I think it is called a Dexter Jar .


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Chris,
 WAY COOL !
 Any damage? Although the embossing on this jar looks like the embossing on the DEXTER jar,it is not a DEXTER jar.Your jar takes a completely different closure because of the shape of the lip.If you could find the insert (Which is quite rare)you would have a rare find that if cleaned up would go the $300-$500 range in the right forum.
 As it sits,IMO you'll top a C-note and some change.
 By the way,the insert might be zinc,and if you are lucky,glass.They will be shaped to fit the lip of your jar.It also takes a screw band.
 Thanks for posting!  Anthony-J.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 23, 2010)

A very nice jar indeed. Possible maker of this jar listed as Gillinder & Bennett of Philadelphia, Pa. circa 1863-1867.


----------



## cookie (Jul 23, 2010)

What a great find !  That's a jar you don't see often...it would do well on ebay or one of the glass auction sites...John


----------



## blade (Jul 29, 2010)

I cleaned up the jar and listed it on E-Bay, item # 290459131319, if anyone is interested.
                                     Thanx, Chris


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's a Dexter lid that I had and subsequently sold. I sold it way too cheap, I think $10,  but I had no use for it.


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 29, 2010)

I will get things started with a bid. Good luck!
 George


----------

